# Big Green Egg



## dougbennett (Jul 28, 2009)

The cabin we're staying in has a Big Green Egg -- eliminating the need to haul my GOSM in the truck. 

Anyone ever used one of these for pulled pork or other BBQ?


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 28, 2009)

Clearly you are looking for someone with first hand knowledge.  Until they come along, I'll give my 2 cents.

From what I have read and can see about the egg, it's a smaller more efficient (if that's possible) drum smoker.  I would love to use one because I've heard so many good stories about them.  I just can't see spending that much money on a cooker so small.  I guess the major benefit it has such a wide range of usable temperatures due to the efficiency.


----------



## meatball (Jul 28, 2009)

I've never used one either, but was curious - I found this BGE recipe book...

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/WiseOneRecipes.pdf


----------



## Dutch (Jul 28, 2009)

The BGE users I know use lump charcoal vs briquettes. As they are very effecent, a little lump goes a long way.


----------



## tlottman (Jul 28, 2009)

I concur with what Dutch says. I have a buddy that has a BGE and he loves it. He loves it so much he gave me his vertical Brinkman. But yeah alot less lump due to the insulative properties. Other than that it is pretty much smoking like normal. I also beleive that there is a piece that allows it to become indirect heat vice direct heat so if the one at your place doesn't have that it may be a little different than what you are used to.


----------



## philotius (Jul 29, 2009)

I have ordered a new ceramic grill, not an egg but a primo. There are a couple great forums for cooking with these.  The heat and moisture retention is amazing, and the temperature control, once learned, is very precise.


----------



## deanr (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a medium and a large egg. If you search you will find plenty of info on forums. As most owners, I love mine. Here is some advice to get you started.
1 - Use lump not briquttes and don't use any type of lighter fluid to start it. I just soak a paper towel in cooking oil and lay in my lump and light. Leave the egg open for 20 minutes then close.
2 - You will probably have difficulty adjusting the temp. If you are cooking a butt then you will want to keep it adjusted in the 225 - 250 range. This requires the bottom vent to be open about 1/4" and the top to have the wheel so it covers about 1/2 of the little holes. Make small adjustments to get it stabilized.
3 - To cook indirect you insert the plate setter, with the feet up or you can use a pizza stone. For a butt you will be indirect. Chicken seems to be best direct.
4 - For smoke you can add either chips or lump wood, neither need any soaking in water. 
5 - No type of water pan required for any cook.
Hope you enjoy it


----------

